# Just signed up for DISCOVER HUDSON VALLEY RIDE 6/28/2015



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just signed up for DISCOVER HUDSON VALLEY RIDE 6/28/2015
and I am looking forward to hurting on all those hills.:cryin:

Anyone else going?:7:

Discover Hudson Valley Ride | Bike New York


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Sounds pretty cool. How is this compared to the GFNY with regards to difficulty and participants? I'd imagine it's a bit easier given the way they emphasize going at your own pace.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I used to ride most of those hills when I lived up there.

It's easier than GFNY, mostly by nature of the "touring" kind of atmosphere of the ride and lack of the Bear Mt. climb. That climb is a pain in the ass for a punchy guy who doesn't like constant gradients.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I might. Doing GFNY this weekend and getting back from a vaca that Friday so I should be around. Then again might be too much after a week in Mexico.


----------



## lgvasquez (Jul 13, 2013)

I did it last year .. pretty well organized and alot of rest areas.. only thing if you are going for the 75 or 100 mile ride try to stay with a group .. i got lost 2 times ..


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

chriscc63 said:


>


Nah man, upstate is Plattsburgh. This is the HV.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven 't done the ride (I might) but I ride up in that area a lot and it is really great riding, even if it is somewhat hilly. You'll have a blast if the weather is good to you.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

chriscc63 said:


> Here is my lame clip from the ride.


Yes, 2:45 is some damn fine camera work.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

9W9W said:


> Yes, 2:45 is some damn fine camera work.


Lol, I was hoping for a longer, director's cut.


----------



## redtailfool (Jun 16, 2015)

LOL thanks for the video.. the view is amazing. Ill try and join this year.. if not.. at least go there one saturday with friends to ride the area.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

So, I looked into this. I would've loved to have done the century, but there are no trains that leave early enough for the start time and the prices they are asking for hotel rooms are beyond ludicrous.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Did anyone go and did it rain?*

Ok , I was so looking forward to this ride for like 3 months and I didn't go because the weather report said it was going to rain all day. I should have forced myself out there even if it was, but I didn't, and I am bummed since I paid $75. 

Did anyone go and did it rain? 

This is the second event I paid for this season and couldn't attend. I am very pissed at myself for getting so little riding in this season. yet I digress.


----------

